# Randori at RVAS



## theletch1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's a short clip of some randori that took place at my dojo tonight.  I didn't participate in the randori in this clip (I'm the tall guy in the back ground) but immediately afterward I started ukemi for a black belt testing line.  Good energy all night long and a sucessful test for my classmate.


----------



## Yari (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for sharing.

Could you elaborate on what is happing. I'm think on the "why". Not the techniques, them self. I know them. 

Is it a demo, or just trying things out, or maybe something totally else?

/Yari


----------

